# Upgrade LS to auto temp control question.



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

More than likely, all that's needed is to swap out the controls and it should work fine. But then again, there are interior temp. sensors involved with the auto controls, which may or may not already be wired in (my guess would be not). So that would definitely pose a problem. But its also possible the temp sensor could be located in the controls (doubtful)


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I would also like to really know the answer to thins


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to revive this thread. Anyone try installing this?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You would need the parts and..........dealership to unlock the feature for the ACC and the heated seats. Just converting from 2011-2012 4 fan speed panel to 2013 2014 6 fan speed panel requires dealership reprogram.


----------

